# Funny character names



## Jacob the Impaler

A lot of people here take D&D somewhat seriously, but everyone's probably given their characters funny names when they were kids.

My first four characters were:

Joey Ramone: Elf Bard 3
Johnny Ramone: Half-Elf Ranger 3
Dee Dee Ramone: Human Fighter 4
Tommy Ramone: Halfling Thief 4

At least I was listening to good music when I was twelve. After that, I mostly rearranged Lord of the Rings or Chronicles of Narnia names.

What are some funny names you've run into?


----------



## Sejs

Fern Foliage the Ranger.
Yoo Sing Eggrollshacks.
Saan Holo and his bear animal companion, Boochaka.

All groanworthy


----------



## Nifft

Sparrowhawk the Wizard. Actually the longest surviving PC in the game that I run. I'll see if I can do anything about that... 

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Andre

The guy who taught me OD&D ("Diaglo Edition") actually told me to name my first character, a wizard, Fonebone. Fortunately, FB died in his first foray into the dungeon and his name was never, ever repeated.


----------



## BullMarkOne

Whiffle Swatbug III, pixie thief (2e)


----------



## Bert the Ogre

The ever tacky "Justin Tyme," my first rogue...

But I was in Jr. High, so give me a break!


----------



## Cthulhudrew

I had a halfling named Gram at one point. All of my thief characters all seemed to have descriptive names as well- Silent Whisper, was one. I know my brother had some similarly named characters- Redwing, Redhawk, etc.


----------



## ^Graff

When I started playing in 7th grade, I played Link Pendragon, Halfling Thief.

I also have a Halfling Warmage who acts like a stereotypical Irishman.  I took his first name from the villian from the movie _Ronin_, and his last name from the title of a James Joyce novel.  When I introduced the character, Seamus Finnegan, my friends asked me why I decided to name my character after one of Harry Potter's classmates.

Although we have also had one of my friends play a Gangster named Vincenzo Lorenzo in a D20 Pulp Heroes game, and I had a Pulp Scientist named Doctor Strangelove who had a device that he called his "sonic screwdriver."  But we did it more because we like making our DM groan and hang his head than by mistake.


----------



## kaomera

Claire Ick - guess
Rethgif Eht - guess
Squick Kvisserthrob XXIII - kobold with too many multiclasses
Ignatz Kneebiter - halfling Warlord
Unnamed Assailant - translated from the Infernal tongue...


----------



## shilsen

There was this one campaign which had the stupidest names, with the dumbest reasons for having them:

Aragorn - Every time the DM asked what they were doing, the player said, "We are a gorn to Mordor!"

Legolas - For some reason the player used a female figure from a Lego set for his PC, who quickly became the "Lego-lass"

Gimli - Guy had a weird speech impediment. Kept wanting to say that he stared at the elf Lego-lass grimly, and ended up with "I look at him glimly." Ergo, Gimli.

Sam - Talk about no imagination. In a game world with names like the above, even if they were fairly dumb, in walks a Sam. Sheesh! Then again, the DM did keep telling us about a dragon in his earlier game called Smog. Gah!

Frodo - Yeah. Sam's buddy was called Frodo. Don't ask.

Man, I just hate players who can't be bothered to come up with an authentic-sounding fantasy name.


----------



## CrusadeDave

*LONG campaign character names*

In my campaign that started the week 3.5 came out and has progressed from CR 1 to 26....

Xana the Elven Druid
Galanadel the Elven Mystic Theurge
Kiernan the Human Fighter-Rogue
Thandain the Drawven Defender Mystic Theurge's cohort
Rodric the Dwarven Paladin
Wolfgang the Human Fighter
Siracha the Human Paladin-Monk-Archer
Hugo the Dwarven Horizon Walker
Eluvien Bob the Drow Psionic Trickster (Bob was the most anti-drow name Eluvien could think of when he renounced his people)
And...what might be the most rediculously lethal martial character (And worst name) I have ever had in a game:

Leeroy Jenkins the Dwarven War Mind


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer

One fellow I began gaming with named his ranger *Pantera*, after the hard metal band.

In a Dark Sun game I DMed, one of my players named his thri kreen gladiator *Chakcha'cha Mmah'rai*. Try saying it fast... aka Jack, the Samurai. I groaned when he explained it because I missed it at first.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur

One guy I've DM'd has done:

*Wassabe Takhomasak * a human Swashbuckler

*Tehas Bagger * a teifling rogue

*Menthos Lyptus * a teifling warlock


----------



## Vraille Darkfang

From the 2nd Ed Complete Book of Dwarves:

I randomly rolled:

B.O.  Nicknamed the Stinky.


Also randomly pulled from a Star Wars Book:

Freon Bong (He has issues, a Xexto with a Clint Eastwood complex).

From a Mage Game (An insane Akashic Brotherhood):

Him:  Ho CHi Min

His Baboon Familliar:  Chairman Mao (Taught him Heavy Weapons)

His Familliar's Booty Call Baboon:  Marxetta

His Astral Spider Monkey Familiar:   Fidel (Taught him Martial Arts).

I also had my Red Squirrel Army.

And Chairman Mao Lil Dojo Hut was my cover.

And I was Party Leader.

To this day, if you use the phrase "The Two Mages are going off together"  He WILL crawl into a little ball and begin murmmering "Please mommy make it stop".

(The other mage being an psychotically insane forces mage, as opposed to my crazy, but makes sense in a weird, drug induced way).

We managed to make the Khan Were Tiger have 12 Successes on a Frenzy Check!  Yes, he was on our side.



Also from the Tomb of Horrors:

Bob I through XVIII


----------



## Blastin

one of my favorite from one of my players: Dweer Chokesputter, elf theif-acrobat


----------



## Mighty Veil

Dragon Stomper (half-orc mindblade) - a player's PC in one of the 2 campaigns my group is in.

Retoad the Retard (magic-user) - years ago, me and a former DM were curious how long a Basic D&D M-U with 3 in all stats could last. Till 2nd level.

Various fighters with a name similar to Mad Martigan (of Willow), I created during a time when I was burnt out with playing AD&D. I didn't realize the movie character's name was one word.

Cuwulf the Fenris Wolf (human barbarian) - created by myself as a back-up PC in one of the 2 current campaigns.  I like the name but realize it is kind of silly. His name is Wolf Wolf the Wolf Wolf.

Tigerlynx (fighter, Basic D&D) - One of my more favorite characters from years ago. I couldn't think of a name. I wanted Sabertooth but felt it would be silly to name myself after a comic book villian. Tried thinking of tough sounding cats, and... I later tried to rename him. The character mentioned that Tigerlynx wasn't his real name. When asked what it was, I went blank. And said a dumb name like Blood Death. The other PCs replied: Your parents named you... Blood Death? I replied: Er, yeah. That's why I go by Tigerlynx.... 

Elfer (elf, Basic D&D) - my 2nd PC ever made. I couldn't think what an elf would be called, so the first name to pop out of my mouth when asked my name was...

Jake (saurial, ranger) - I created a saurial playing NPC in an older campaign I ran. I liked the idea of Dragonbait (of Azure  Bond fame), so created a saurial. It was left to others to name him. And someone said: We'll call you Jake.

Various Transformers and GI Joe names used for Basic D&D and Marvel Super Heroes by myself and other player.

Yiddle Diddle (eld, Basic D&D) - another PC in the same game as Elfer. Actually the two got married eventually. I had thought at a later point in this campaign to rename my PC, Questor, after the elf from Gauntlet. But the other player caught wind of this and announced Yiddle Diddle had a new name, and I continued with... Elfer.

I am sure in the 20+ years of playing D&D, on and off, that I have heard more weird names.


----------



## Mighty Veil

Bert the Ogre said:
			
		

> The ever tacky "Justin Tyme," my first rogue...
> 
> LOL. Seriously, that is clever. I think I'll steal the name for a future NPC.


----------



## Necromas

Melf the male Elf


----------



## Friadoc

A friend of mine, DAVE!!!, once had a cleric named Rhett Cross, but we've two overly punny types in our gaming group, so it happens...a lot.

I mean, one guy had a character whose name was the phonetic spelling of opportunist - he was a fighter.

When I first started playing, back when I was 6, I named my first fighter after a Star Blazers character - Wildstar Leedy.

For the life of me, I still don't know where Leedy came from.


----------



## Mighty Veil

Oh thought of more!

In an older 3e campaign. Our PCs hitched a ride on a boat. We were waiting for the rest of the players to arrive for the game, so I found myselves naming and we played the NPC ship crew:

The crew of the USS Rent'aprize

Captain Smirk Jerkoff, who had an 20 charisma while wearing his cumberbun of charisma seducing. Unfortunely in combat it would come undone and his beer gut would fall out and he'd spend the turn putting it back on.

First mate, Spook, the logical air gensai.

Bones, the lich cleric and ship doctor.

Lt.Woof, the werewolf and ship's security guard.

Chef engineer, Snotty the gnome. Ships carpenter, chef, and the guy who tied up and untied the ship's row boats (for away missions).

And, The All-star Bard Band. A group of four 20th level bard who never fought in combat. They would stand off to the side and play music (Da daa daa da da... you know the tune)

I later used them as NPCs in a silly side-track adventure. They hired the players to help them defeat The Boards. A group of 2x4 wood constructs who wanted to assimilate all wood.

Gosh I luv these NPCs.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Danger Rangerette. I'm sure I'm not the only one who used that name. She got stoned at 2nd level while trying to help a prisoner escape from a dark cell. (It was a Medusa, of course.)  1E.


----------



## Darklone

Veit the Fighter, right out of the PHB. Pronounce Veit in German sounds like Fight for your ears.

Balrog Pyromanicus, halforc sorcerer. Duh.

Haar Lot.


----------



## Rpjunkie

How about a guy in my old group named his character 

Blaze Johnson

all we could make jokes the entire time we played with him was how Porno can a name get?


RPJ


----------



## javcs

K'Taar Sabrewolf.
Funny 'cause a) in the USA it's spell saber, sabre being the European version, and he carried several sabers/sabres, but had nothing to do with wolves, except for having speed, the name, and being able to track very well at speed (no ranger levels, though).

In another group, the druid's name translated to river wood fairy or something similar ..
Oh how we messed with him, especially since the player didn't get the joke for a while.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... the only one that comes to mind I made up was:

Wobble the Wondrous of Waterdeep

A gnome bard/ranger/wizard.

Nyaricus (Why hasn't he posted in here yet I wonder?) had a great list of five that ran thus:

   * Zook Nackle, a curious little gnome sorcerer with a penchant for
     alchemical items, explosions and illusions. Has a Weasel familiar
     named Scruffy.
   * Cora Tealeaf, a halfing rogue who likes to backstab enemies.
   * Edgar Allen Polearm, a human fighter who fights with a...
     greatsword. He's all power attck, all the time
   * Lox Ironbeard is a staunch dwarven cleric of Moradin who fights
     with a warhammer and uses spells which help support his allies and
     himself.
   * Heian Galanodel is a Elven ranger who uses her bow with great
     effect against her races ancient enemies - goblinoids.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

All these years, all the bad names!

The ones that stand out in my mind are:

Ozzy Ozburne, the elf bard. The same player had a paladin in the WoG that took his name from his hometown, Sir Edward the Glorious of Willip.

One player liked playing monks ALOT. The names of his monks were always some variation of Lo Wang, Long Dong, etc. The same player finally seemed to choose a normal name, Tyvek. While out driving one day through a new subdivision I noticed the brand name Tyvek on the housing insulation.

Currently we have a PC named Spud, whose background includes mean children throwing potatoes at him.

My oldest surviving 1E PC is a human fighter named Northstar.


----------



## Eltharon

There was the strange Faerun name craze, when I, perhaps slightly inebriated or tired, declared that the unmasked lord of waterdeep was Palin Paladinson. (As opposed to whatever his name actually is, Peirgeron the Paladinstar or something). This led to at least 5 NPCs being called names such as Durbin Durbinson (the dwarf BBEG), Muxter Muxterson and his brother, Huxter Huxterson, etc. The dwarf in our party was Gruff McDuff, who was though to be Lord Muff McFluff. There was the steady procession of dwarves called Franklin, Jones, or Fred, or some combination thereof. There was the Ewok Yub Yub Gwibjik and his blaster, Jeeboo. Michal Sermon the Minotaur who was afraid of blood, and Brishtol Fendelshtick, who pronounced all his "s" as "sh"

I think I'm the only person in my group not to have made a character with a silly name...


----------



## Bivotar

I had a drow wizard in one campaign I ran called Erroneous. Not sure why the player wanted his character to be wrong all the time. He just liked the sound of it.


----------



## kenobi65

Necromas said:
			
		

> Melf the male Elf




And yet, not original. 

Where do you think "Melf's Acid Arrows" comes from?  Someone in Gary's original campaign did this one first.


----------



## interwyrm

Bivotar said:
			
		

> I had a drow wizard in one campaign I ran called Erroneous. Not sure why the player wanted his character to be wrong all the time. He just liked the sound of it.




Would have been cooler as a troglodyte bard named Erroneous Skunk. 
Can't really adventure with a piano though, can you?


----------



## BullMarkOne

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> Danger Rangerette. I'm sure I'm not the only one who used that name. She got stoned at 2nd level while trying to help a prisoner escape from a dark cell. (It was a Medusa, of course.)  1E.




Slight tangent here, but back in the day, there was this Albany, NY morning radio show host who got picked up for DWI. He was given community service work, and ended up doing a slew of public service announcement type commercials as a goofy park ranger character named: "Ranger Danger" After those horrible horrible commercials I could never bring myself to use the name or something like it for a character.

Back on topic, in the same game as my pixie thief I mentioned a few posts above, one of the other players had a wizard named Worthy. The player couldn't produce a name for his character, so the DM just had npc's refer to him as "Worthy Mage" the other players picked up on it and just started calling the mage Worthy.

Going back even farther, my first fighter in good ol' basic d&d was named Blade, his "sidekick" (well from his pov) was a thief named Dagger, played by my brother.

One of these day's I plan on playing a 3.5e halfling fighter modeled after the old basic D&D halfling class, I shall call him Grognard.


----------



## Mycanid

interwyrm said:
			
		

> Would have been cooler as a troglodyte bard named Erroneous Skunk.
> Can't really adventure with a piano though, can you?




Or perhaps a human monk named Thelonius, eh?


----------



## Ed_Laprade

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Or perhaps a human monk named Thelonius, eh?



Been done. Probably a lot. Forgot about my Fighter Spud Costigan. But I stole the name from Doc Smith. Conway "Spud" Costigan was a heroic character he used a couple of times in his Lensmen universe.


----------



## BullMarkOne

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Or perhaps a human monk named Thelonius, eh?




Everyone knows that the only proper name for human monks is: Ed Gruberman


----------



## Piratecat

After seeing "Gleep Wurp the Eyebiter", nothing seemed particularly egregious.


----------



## Nightchilde-2

My first character was an elf named Staffrider.

At the time, I what conclusion one might come to now was very much not a part of my mindset at the time.

..at least I didn't make his last name Saladtoss.


----------



## Nightchilde-2

BullMarkOne said:
			
		

> Everyone knows that the only proper name for human monks is: Ed Gruberman




BOOT TO THE HEAD!


----------



## Mr.McNerdo

Perfect! Justin Thyme! 
I’m stealing that for my next notable NPC!


----------



## Marc_C

A player named his wizard Volcanus.... 

Another used UL every time his ranger died. UL the second, UL the third, etc.

One guy named is character Genesis since I really like the group. He didn't get extra XPs.

I named a sprite character: Sibiligit Tigilibis. You have to say it very fast with a hi pitched voice. Annoyed the party. Didn't survive very long.


----------



## aco175

Mr.McNerdo said:


> Justin Thyme



His brother is *Justin Case.*

Welcome to the boards, we like new members.  Although you posted in a thread last posted in 2007.  I like to look at all the old names I remember and the last time they were online.


----------



## R_J_K75

Seafaring druid - Gorton Vandekamp
Archer - Fletch Bowman
Priest of Ilmater - Melrig Davidian
Plane hopping Kender - Wavy Gravy
Drunken bar hopping cleric - Tango Ray Leonard
NPC Surgeon - Theodoric of Yorke Medieval Barber
Star Wars Wookie - Player named him Bob, I said Bob?  So he added on a bacca to the end, Bobbacca.  

All I can think of right now


----------



## pming

Hiya!

Amusing names? hmmm.... Ahhh.... ok. My best one (I think):

Drift Woode - a stoner hippy beatnik druid (1e, he made it to 5th level before we moved on to something else...he's still alive I guess...)

I did "reprise" Drift's role for a 3.5e game when a friend was running the "Savage Tide" AP...but in this incarnation he was a stoner hippy surfer-dude druid with a giant squid 'familiar' named "Steve" iirc.

Fun times! 

Normally I don't go for "silly" names or characters, but every now and then you just gotta do it to lighten the 'seriousness' of all the other PC's/NPC's.

^_^

Paul L. Ming


----------



## J.Quondam

*Moobsly Blingfilcher*, a rotund halfling 3e rogue*/bard (pole-dancing specialist) who got rolled up but never saw actual play.
For some reason.


_* I don't recall if he was an actual rogue, or simply burgled as a side-hustle._


----------



## CleverNickName

Woah.  This thread is 15 years old!

Funniest name I've seen for a character:  Oboh Redrum, a halfling barbarian.


----------



## Adamant

Ok, I just realized I have over 70 characters and none of them have funny names. The closest I can get is a kobold named Civip, and that's just draconic for Frost. As for characters I've seen, I know I've run into a few but can't remember any names to save my life.


----------



## Richards

I had a player run a human cleric of Kord named Cal Trop through a full 20-level campaign.  In the follow-up campaign (which took place 20 years later) he had died and become an avatar of Kord.

That same follow-on campaign had a fighter named Binkadink Dundernoggin, but since he was a gnome that was a perfectly reasonable name.  (He had relatives names Jinkadoodle, Winkidew, and Piddilink.)

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Got lots!  Some got used, some didn’t.

I had a bard named *Dore Mifaso LaTido.*

I had a one-eyed gnome ranger named *Rumple Pliskin.*

Another gnome ranger was simply called *The Gnome Ranger*.  He rode a giant space hamster named Mithril, and favored using silver-headed crossbow bolts in his twin repeating hand crossbows.

*Purity Balls *was a hard drinkin', twin .45 totin' female gunslinger, and the daughter of Rev. Ezekiel Leviathan Balls.  He did NOT approve of her lifestyle.

*Rög Tus-karr* was  a version of pulp-era/Sci-Fi types like Adam Strange, Flash Gordon, Buck Rodgers and Commando Cody. He's a crash landed alien scout, a heavyworlder. He has some advanced sensory & survival tech in his uniform, plus some jump jets and a handy blaster pistol for a sidearm. Has a small, golden bird-like robot drone for recon, too. As a heavyworlder, he is physically stronger and more durable than humans.  _He looks like a bipedal, 7'8" tall pink elephant. Home world: Snuffleupagron 5._   (Winos hate him.)


----------



## Lanefan

Some I've seen over time - most are/were not my own:

The Gnome Alaska
Stilth Incan* (I-as-DM ask player for PC's name; his reply is "still thinkin'"; my reply is "Good. How are you spelling that?")
No'ei Deyayet* (same sequence as Stilth, above)
Axwell Smart (not a PC name yet; I use it for one of the warriors a PC of mine has the ability to summon now and then)

Characters with dismal starting stats have generated a few:

Mediocrates^
Averjax^
Knottwoor Thmutch
Weir Foct
^ - fun fact: Mediocrates and Averjax came into a party together; Mediocrates lasted just long enough to be caught in the only TPK I've ever DMed.

Class-race combinations have led to:

Pelmuc (Part-Elf Magic-user/Cleric)
Anne (Assassin-Necromancer Neutral Evil; killed in process of meeting the party before they ever knew what she was)
Elena (Elf Lawful Evil Necromancer-Assassin; and Anne's direct replacement)

Our random name generation system has led to some crazy and-or nigh-unpronounceable names; one of the worst of the latter being my bard Que'fnlnrl.  Oddly enough, her name being unpronounceable made sense in a way: she was a full Dryad, meaning the only way to say her name properly would be to first turn yourself into a tree...   For day-to-day purposes we just called her Ka'fell.

And the worst: I once ran a one-shot where one of the players was named Bernard.  A different player named her character Bernard.  What a nightmare _that_ was!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lanefan said:


> And the worst: I once ran a one-shot where one of the players was named Bernard.  A different player named her character Bernard.  What a nightmare _that_ was!



Tangent:  in my HS graduating class of 27, there were 5 “Davids”, 5 “Johns/Jons“, and a ”John-David”.

Not to be outdone, in my freshman year of college, my social circle included 5 “Brians”

…and of course, the one who wasn’t caucasian was called “Black Brian”.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Zjax “Yellowjack” *was a bisento-wielding Githzerai monk/PsyWar/Lucid Cenobite.  (The 4Ed version is a hybrid Avenger/Battlemind.). The joke?  “Yellowjack” is an old name for yellow fever, and he was the sole survivor of a “plague ship” (actually beset by undead).  So, as the yellow-skinned survivor of an apparent contagion, he got a nickname…

*Dixon Balzac* is a noir detective type. Have’t gotten to play with him yet.

My notes on as-yet unplayed *Krunk Kronik (*.5Orc Bard)

Been shot by crossbow bolts 9 times & survived
in serious situations, vows to succeed...or die trying
Loves the ladies
has a staff & cup, and often waves his hands in the air, seemingly without care
has 99 problems...
has reckless diamonds, including a diamond encrusted medallion shaped like a midget, and another that is a carriage wheel
likes large, aggressive dogs
has a very expensive carriage drawn by high-quality horses, which has wheels that appear to be in motion, even when the carriage is stopped
wants you to dowatchalike
always shares his intoxicants
has a shady past and an unusually high street rep for an entertainer
is down with OPP, since he is seemingly naughty by nature (see above)
has gold covering his orcish fangs
always fills his wineskin with the finest of sparkling wines
knows that there is no sex in the champagne room...but also knows how to get champagne in the sex room


----------



## rgoodbb

Gobon the Ninha
Spiton the Bard
Snori the bugbear dreams druid - my favourite
Abad Adi'r - a very bad idea


----------



## Azuresun

javcs said:


> K'Taar Sabrewolf.
> Funny 'cause a) in the USA it's spell saber, sabre being the European version, and he carried several sabers/sabres, but had nothing to do with wolves, except for having speed, the name, and being able to track very well at speed (no ranger levels, though).




Makes me wonder if the player was a fan of _Killer Instinct._

In a Rifts game, there was an android who had adopted a human name to fit in better. The name he chose was Mack Ross.

And more recently, Danone Yakult the half-elf warlock (Yakult being the name of a brand of bio-active yoghurt, and Danone being the company that makes it).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*Doctor Zeus: *a classic comic book trope- the hyper-intelligent great ape (in this case, an orangutan)- in an early 1900s Supers game.  In keeping with many of his spiritual predecessors, his enlarged brain is visible beneath a glassy dome.

He’s the result of experiments done by Doctor Moreau.  Besides his great strength, his main powers are mental- telepathy, mind control, and a bit of telekinesis.  But he also has expanded on the work of Nikola Tesla, creating mechanical resonance mines,  electric death rays, and so fort.

The name is a play on Doctor Zaius from Planet of the Apes and the Greek god Zeus (because of his love of electrical weaponry.


----------



## beldar1215

Nifft said:


> Sparrowhawk the Wizard. Actually the longest surviving PC in the game that I run. I'll see if I can do anything about that...
> 
> Cheers, -- N



We had a Sparrowhawk the Paladin in one of our games many moons ago.


----------



## LongTimeLurker

Jacob the Impaler said:


> At least I was listening to good music when I was twelve.



I'm sure I'll get into trouble for this but...that's debatable.


----------



## MGibster

Pictured below:  My current D&D character named Ego Champiñon, elf Druid (Circle of Spores). 






Pomoxis Chrysops:  A Jedi type character for the old West End Games' Star Wars RPG.  I took the name from an anatomy diagram of a type of fly. 

Gunporn Moontree:  Made an appearance in a game of Angel I was running.  I honestly thought this was just the player's passive aggressive way of telling me he wasn't interested in the campaign but he assured me it wasn't.


----------



## aramis erak

My worst was probably "Chief Big Jim Wazooie." (Traveller Barbarian, rank 5.)

I'm one who really hates joke names, except in certain genres... specifically, in WFRP, and in Tunnels and Trolls. I tolerate them in D&D, grudgingly, but that's because, for the last 6 years, have only run D&D as part of open table games.


----------



## John Dallman

I have never forgiven the player who named an elven cleric "Elrond Hubbard."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*D.R.E.I.D.E.L.*: Warforged bardic dervish.  Made a song for it.

"I am the Warforged, D.R.E.I.D.E.L.,
Constructed first to pray,
But when it's time to melee
Then D.R.E.I.D.E.L. gets to play!

I'm D.R.E.I.D.E.L., D.R.E.I.D.E.L., D.R.E.I.D.E.L.,
Constructed first to pray,
In battle, battle, battle
My foes shall I all slay!"


*JAKE LAMBADA*: Prancing Bull (Minotaur Barbarian/Bard)


----------



## Argyle King

Notorious O.R.C. - Half-Orc Bard (Pathfinder)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I have a lot of names for anthro animal characters, mostly unused.

Vlad the Impala
Capybara America
Mack Koi
Watt the Fox
Davey Cricket


----------



## drl2

In my Mighty Protectors campaign I'm incapable of taking NPCs entirely seriously, which has resulted in heroes and villains like:

Captain Generica - Used to operate under a different name but got sued into oblivion by a comic company.  Now in order to make ends meet, his battle cry is the URL of his Patreon page
Beelze-Bob - incel accountant who made a deal with a demon because he thought it would make girls like him
Flower Child - peace-loving hippy with plant powers; fell in with a bad crowd.  Time in prison has made him angry, and he'll be back as The Weed.
Invisigoth - Emo teen with invisibility and stat-siphoning powers
Vinny from the Bronx - knows a guy who owes him a favor
Uncanny Valley Girl - re-activated android super-heroine from 1984, her AI now residing in the team's base's computer system.  Refuses to update her speech patterns to remove the phrase "Like,..." from the beginning of sentences.
Mother Superior - leader of a band of nun-chuck wielding nun-jas.
These are less about funny names than funny powers, but:  My campaign is based in a very loose parallel to the Villains and Vigilantes universe, where there's such a thing as government licensing of heroes to help protect them from ramifications like being sued for property damage incurred while defeating an alien invasion.  I've created an organization called CUSP (Coalition of Unlicensed Special Protectors) where people with limited powers who can't get licensed on their own can band together and take advantage of on-staff attorneys to provide similar (but less effective) protections.  The team local to my players' location have become sort of rival frenemies and consists of:


Mantra - has mind control abilities, but they're limited to forcing someone to quietly meditate while chanting a catchphrase over and over
The Weeble - he wobbles, but he doesn't fall down
Lefty - superhumanly strong, but only on one side of his body
The Sleeper - nigh invulnerable but only when he's asleep.  Before going into battle, pops a tranquilizer so Lefty can use him as a club or shield.
Mister Bubble - his ability to create and control vast quantities of soap bubbles is called Bubblekinesis.
Stilts - has the amazing power of growth at will - though only to a few inches taller than his normal height


----------



## Fenris-77

Captain Generica is solid gold. You win.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Beelze-Bob reminded me of (the as-yet unusped) B. (BAPHOMET) L. (LOKI) ZEBUB, SON OF STAN and:



> MUFFYSTOPHOLES, DAUGHTER OF THE DEVIL:
> 
> Many are familiar with the Bible verse, John 3:16, which reads, "For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life."
> 
> Well, the Devil is a daddy, too, but he didn't stop at one.  Fortunately for humanity, even his most powerful offspring fail at their mission.  But the Great Deceiver keeeeeps on trying.  And since he's going for quantity over quality, some of his progeny are...well...not as immanent a threat to existence as others.
> 
> Such as *Muffystopholes*, Daughter of the Devil.  More vacuous than dangerous, she is, nonetheless brimming with infernal power.  She is immortal, an eternal teen...in mind as well as body.  With her devilish charisma, she can often get people to do things her way, or at least, follow her lead.  Fortunately, as a venal child coming of age in the 1980s, she's more interested in fashion than fascism.
> 
> In other words, instead of being involved in politics or joining the military, she has become...a _trendsetter_.  And because of who she is, she skews demographics.  If you ever see a trend that looks wildly out of place in a given place or culture, odds are good she's involved.
> 
> But she's not malevolent.  The girl just wants to have fun.  Not that those who know her true nature believe this.  Her life is often disrupted by the forces of good and of evil.  Priests and other holy persons are always trying to destroy her; misguided Fourth Reich types and other miscreants are constantly trying to recruit her.
> 
> The latter, being more subtle, have occasionally been successful in using her abilities to further their goals.  It's no accident a certain royal once got photographed wearing a swastika to a party...


----------

